# First Time Visitor



## TheMacOz (May 29, 2009)

We are coming to Navarre for the first time on vacation this year. Any tips on making sure we can get in some good fishing?



We will be staying out on Santa Rosa Island and we don't have a boat. However, we are open to suggestions on fishing trips and guides.



We'd love to try the surf fishing and will likely NOT have all the appropriate gear.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the forum

All you will need is a good medium action 7' with about an 8000 salt water reel and that makes a great plug rod. If you want a real surf rod they go to about 10' in length and can chunk a 2 or 3 oz piece of lead a country mile.


----------



## TheMacOz (May 29, 2009)

Since we don't get to the ocean nearly as much as we would like, are there any decent shops that rent equipment?



Also, I'll buy dinner and a beer for any seasoned local who likes to mentor newbies! :toast


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Man what an offer welcome to the forum. Im sure someone will jump at the opportunity to help you out. I would do it for you but i myself do not have enough surf rods myself.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, surffishing isn't my area of expertise. I prefer offshore fishing or wade fishing in the sound for reds and trout, throwing top water.


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

> *TheMacOz (5/30/2009)*We are coming to Navarre for the first time on vacation this year. Any tips on making sure we can get in some good fishing?
> 
> We will be staying out on Santa Rosa Island and we don't have a boat. However, we are open to suggestions on fishing trips and guides.
> 
> We'd love to try the surf fishing and will likely NOT have all the appropriate gear.


That question comes up so many times by vacationers who fly in vs. drive in. I think Half Hitch on the east side of the causeway on 98 could make alot of money serving people like you. Their website is http://halfhitch.com. It might be worth the call :bowdown


----------



## TheMacOz (May 29, 2009)

Well I was going to speak to this on another forum. I am also a fly fisherman, so if someone can help with advice on wading for specs, that would be awesome!! :clap



BTW ... we're driving in, not flying in, so we have transportation.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TheMacOz (5/30/2009)*We are coming to Navarre for the first time on vacation this year. Any tips on making sure we can get in some good fishing?
> 
> We will be staying out on Santa Rosa Island and we don't have a boat. However, we are open to suggestions on fishing trips and guides.
> 
> We'd love to try the surf fishing and will likely NOT have all the appropriate gear.


Sent you a PM. If you have any questions let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

When will you be down and where are you staying,I live inNavarre and might be able to swing by and a least show you some spots and riggingfor surf


----------



## TheMacOz (May 29, 2009)

That would be awesome! We'll be in a house on Santa Rosa Island and we'll be there between June 8th through the 13th. I don't think there is a phone there. However, you can call my cell phone ... 615 585 0390 ... and we'll arrange a get together.



Thanks ... :bowdown


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Stop over at Half Hitch in Navarre just east of the bridge and talk with Dwayne. He should be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish I lived closer because I would sure take up that offer in a heartbeat and I have enough gear for 18 people.....I'm sure with all the great fishers in this forum someone will step up to the plate.


----------



## KnottiBoi (May 10, 2009)

I live on a few miles up the road. In dont care what type of fishing it is, as long as its fishing. 

I've been surf fishing lately out on the Island. Baits generally free if you can find the sand fleas... 

I have plenty of poles and your welcome to come with me andborrow my stuff. 

I've been striking out on pompano last few trips but all my fishing buddies hook into them, I've been on a shark string last few weeks.

PM me and I'll send you my number and when you get here you can call me on the weekend.

KnottiBoi

CD


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome To the Madness!!!:letsdrink,Sent you a Pm!! BTW Thanks for the Plug James!!


----------

